# 832 lxe wire location



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi
New member here.
After removing the left cover where the ignition is located, I inadvertently pulled one of those green wires loose. The green wire that goes to the key is still in tact. Its the other one that broke at the end that probably goes to the cover?


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

can you grab a photo for us so we can help?
and welcome to the site


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

After watching a video on youtube about carburetor replacement, it showed where it goes. Same place where the other green wire terminates. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You da man :bowing:
And life is good once again.

.


----------

